# Truthful and amusing



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If, like us, you are a user of "budget airlines" with the inherent difficulties of identifying the *true* costs - you might well enjoy watching this....... :lol:

http://tiny.cc/0wo3s

Dave :lol:


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Very amusing! What really gets us is the cost of paying by debit card, our last flight for three adults and 2 children added an extra £50 to the bill. Still not an overall bad price, just wish they would charge sensibly for the fares and appropriately for anything else.
lala


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Loved it! Father Ted has a lot to answer for. :lol:

Chris


----------

